# OneTouch Comfort Lancing Device



## NiVZ (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,

For all you Lifescan OneTouch fans out there, I'd seen on a couple of websites they were advertising a new lancing device called "OneTouch Comfort".

I couldn't find any pics or further information about it so decided to email them and they've offered to send me one out for free.

They claim the new device is "anti-bounceback", "anti-wobble" and uses a 33 gauge lancet that is thinner than the 25 gauge used by their previous lancing devices.

Here's the reply I got:



> Thank you for contacting LifeScan Customer Care.
> 
> The new OneTouch ?Comfort? Lancing Device is our newest, least painful lancing device. It has Anti-bounce back and anti-wobble technology which provides smoother lancing. It uses the thinist 33 gauge lancets which also helps to reduce the pain in comparison to our other lancing devices.
> 
> The lancing device which came with your OneTouch ?UltraEasy? is a different lancing device called the OneTouch ?Mini?. It uses different lancets which are 25 gauge which means they are not as fine.




NiVZ


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, I will contact them as I have a one touch ultra


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2009)

We have two of those lancing devices.   Its really funny but they are so so so similar to the orignial ones we had when Jessica was born nearly 10 years ago now.   They seem to have gone full circle.   They are different needles to the ones they use at the moment but again are the same ones we used to use 9/10 years ago.

We will be moving back to them but are wading our way through a few hundred needles for the normal device we have.

They came with a new glucometer they have out.   Don't like it as much as the One Touch 2 we are using.


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Adrienne,

Just out of interest, which meter are you using now?

I've always used One Touch meters - had one accu-chek but didn't like it as much.

Got Bayer in my sights for my next meter as their Contour USB one appeals to my techy side and it's really small for carrying in your pocket.

NiVZ


----------



## Einstein (Dec 16, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance on this, I know lancing is a pain, but surely smaller needle gauges mean you need to either have a good supply of blood to the surface, go deeper or squeeze harder to get the blood?

It's also dependant on how much blood your test strip needs for a sample to be accuratey recorded. I've come across a few test strips in the past and present that if you don't feed enough blood onto it you get some fantastic (frightening) results or errors, thus wasting a test strip.

The worse time for me is if I'm unwell and am testing regularly, normal testing a couple of times a day just involves rotation of fingers and their sides to spread the pain! Then you have all your fingers on both hands hurting so it's pain distribution.. 

I think there is a trade between pain and quickly getting enough blood for the test strip. In general the pain is only short lasting.

Now what would be a good idea is to have a random delay from when you press the 'go' button to when the lancet is fired, then there is the element of surpise give or take a couple of seconds. Not sure I'd be that bothered with the exception of novelty value.

If they could get these implanted testers with a small transmitter built in sorted soon, that would be cool, I recall Abbot (?) were developing something and it was supposed to be close to launch a year or two ago.. I guess as with so many things delays in approvals and the cost probably deterred the NHS - as always. Perhaps technology got the better of them?


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2009)

I've tested Jessica a minimum of 10 times a day for nearly 10 years now, 9 on her fingers and 1 year on her heels when she was born.   I always go for the smallest thinnest needles and use it on 1 depth.   I've never really had a problem.  I know some people do but I seem to be quite good at getting blood out of anyone !!!!   

Not what I ever wanted to be good at mind you !


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> Hi Adrienne,
> 
> Just out of interest, which meter are you using now?
> 
> ...



Hi

We have always used the One Touch range, I love them and they were at one time proved to be the most accurate.   At school they use the Ultra Smart and at home we use the Ultra 2.   I download all data onto the computer and love it.   

I've tried loads of other makes and none of them measure up in my view but everyone tends to love their own ones don't they.

I also find their customer service fantastic.


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Well it arrived today and I'm afraid to say I'm very underwhelmed.

It's quite large and ugly looking, and the bit to twist to adjust the depth (read 'pain') setting is very stiff and difficult to turn.

Also it uses what I call the 'older' style blue round lancets (albeit they are much thinner than they used to be) instead of the square white ones.

Think I'll stick to the 'mini' one that came with my Ultra Smart for now.

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're underwhelmed, never a nice feeling. I know they mean well design all this gear but these cold days I'm tempted to get my "stanley" design lacing device!


----------



## delta (Dec 22, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> We have always used the One Touch range, I love them and they were at one time proved to be the most accurate.   At school they use the Ultra Smart and at home we use the Ultra 2.   I download all data onto the computer and love it.
> 
> ...



have to agree about the customer services my sons ultra smart went wrong
error 5 i think so i rang them they went through a few steps could'nt get it to work so sent me another straight away was with me two days later 
we even got cut off half way through the call and they phoned me back
i would'nt use anything else


----------



## grovesy (Dec 22, 2009)

I had excellent service from them to when a batch of strips would not calibrate, I had new meter and replacement strips within days,


----------

